# einzelne Netzwerke vom übersetzen auschließen bzw. auskommentieren



## S. P. Steuerung (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo leute, 

habe eine ganz einfache frage die wahrscheinlich die meisten von euch beantworten können! kann ich in step7 in FBs einzelne Netzwerke auskommentieren?

viele grüße


P.s: Programmiersprache ist KOP!!!


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2009)

nein, nur zeilen


----------



## peter(R) (9 Dezember 2009)

Vor die Netzwerke die auskommentiert werden sollen eines einfügen.
Da reinschreiben             SPA xxx

Nach den Netzwerken die auskommentiert werden sollen ein Netzwerk einfügen.
Da reinschreiben             xxx: nop0

Damit werden die Netzwerke dazwischen übersprungen.

peter(R)


----------



## Pizza (9 Dezember 2009)

um einzelne Netzwerke temporär zu deaktivieren, nehme ich Sprunganweisungen.

Ordentlich kommentiert versteht sich 

P.S. toll wieder mal zu spät


----------



## PLC-Gundel (9 Dezember 2009)

*Quick and dirty*

Ich kopier einfach den Code mit STRG+X in die Kommentarzeile


----------



## peter(R) (9 Dezember 2009)

@ PLC-Gundel

funktioniert aber NUR bei AWL nicht bei KOP oder FUP.
Das Rückübertragen ins Netzwerk funktioniert nicht.
Ausser man lasst es sich als AWL anzeigen.

peter(R)


----------



## Pizza (9 Dezember 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Ich kopier einfach den Code mit STRG+X in die Kommentarzeile


 

Hehe, das nenn ich mal wirklich *dirty*


----------



## PLC-Gundel (9 Dezember 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ PLC-Gundel
> 
> funktioniert aber NUR bei AWL nicht bei KOP oder FUP.
> Das Rückübertragen ins Netzwerk funktioniert nicht.
> ...



Hast recht, Peter R 
Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht.
Bei uns in der Firma ist es Kodex, Siemens in AWL zu programmieren...

Gruss,
Gundula


----------



## derwestermann (9 Dezember 2009)

Oder man erstellt in KOP Netzwerkvorlagen aus den Netzwerken, die man im Moment nicht will und löscht diese aus dem Baustein. Dann kann man die bei Bedarf wieder einfügen.
Allerdings muß man aufpassen, daß die Bibliothek mit den Netzwerkvorlagen immer dabei ist.


----------



## Joosy (6 April 2016)

Ich möchte diese Frage nochmal aufheizen mit der Bitte sogenannte alternativen, wenn überhaupt nicht zu erwähnen sondern einfach nur…

//
//
//
//

Danke!


----------



## Joosy (6 April 2016)

Wenn man die Ironie als Intelligenz vorrausetzt;-\


----------

